# NS Office Car Special



## BobWeaver (Apr 7, 2007)

I saw this gorgeous train arrive in Augusta last week, it was really a site to see. Does anybody know the time and day that it is supposed to depart Augusta for the return trip? I'd really like to chase it. I would think Monday morning, but that could be wrong. Thanks.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 7, 2007)

BobWeaver said:


> I saw this gorgeous train arrive in Augusta last week, it was really a site to see. Does anybody know the time and day that it is supposed to depart Augusta for the return trip? I'd really like to chase it. I would think Monday morning, but that could be wrong. Thanks.


Probably there for the Masters???


----------



## AlanB (Apr 7, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> BobWeaver said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this gorgeous train arrive in Augusta last week, it was really a site to see. Does anybody know the time and day that it is supposed to depart Augusta for the return trip? I'd really like to chase it. I would think Monday morning, but that could be wrong. Thanks.
> ...


Well all trains are some where because they obeyed their Masters. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 7, 2007)

AlanB said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > BobWeaver said:
> ...


You must have way too much time on your hands, today!!


----------



## BobWeaver (Apr 7, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> BobWeaver said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this gorgeous train arrive in Augusta last week, it was really a site to see. Does anybody know the time and day that it is supposed to depart Augusta for the return trip? I'd really like to chase it. I would think Monday morning, but that could be wrong. Thanks.
> ...


Yes, it carried the bigwigs of the company down for the tournament. Anybody know when it's due to leave? Or know of how I could find out?


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 9, 2007)

BobWeaver said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > BobWeaver said:
> ...




As to finding out....here is a random guess. If somehow you can find the number of the frieght dispatch tower, they might help you.

It reminds me of years ago when there was a "mixed train" (i.e. largely freight ,some passenger) out of Atlanta also, coincidentally, to Augusta. Though it had a published schedule they paid no attention to it--just left when the frieght was made up...could be five hours early as easily as five hours late.....so......to get to my point, I had to call thie dispatcher railroad freight yard to get the real low down.

Seems I have also called the dispatcher about the Crescent when I could not get through to the local station, or maybe even before 800 numbers.

As I recall, they are so startled to get a call from "the public" they were usually quite helpful and enjoyed talking to me.. Of course that was before 9/11.


----------

